# NC-Steuerung für 2 Servoachsen



## Kai Schulz (4 Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin damit betraut worden eine Anlage mit einer NC-Steuerung umzubauen:

IST-Zustand:
Siemens Panel-PC (Windows NT) mit Bosch Rexroth NC-Steuerung + SPS (Software), Profibus DP-Master (Software) + Profibus DP-Karte (Hardware), 8 Beckhoff DP-Busstationen und Beckhoff Bedienpanel. Der PC ist via Glasfaserleitung an 6 Servoregler (Bosch Rexroth Ecodrive) angeschlossen. Momentan werden alle Achsen von dieser NC-Steuerung gesteuert. Eigentlich müssen aber nur 2 Achsen (X-, Y-Achse) NC-gesteuert sein, da dort Konturen für einen Schweißlaser abgefahren werden.

SOLL-Zustand:
Siemens SIMATIC S7-300 (oder S7-400) mit WinCC (PC-Version). Alle Servoregler werden so umgebaut, dass sie profibusfähig werden; PN-Karten/FW sind nicht verfügbar, da die Regler zu alt sind. Das Ablaufprogramm soll auf jedem Fall in einer normalen SPS laufen; daher kommt eine "exotische" Lösung, wie z. B. SIMOTION mit integrierter SPS, nicht infrage (-> ein normaler Elektriker soll damit umgehen können). Auf dem PC wird zusätzlich ein CAD-Programm zum Einlesen von DXF-Dateien, welche die NC-Daten enthalten installiert. Es gibt dann noch eine Interface-Software, die die Zeichnungsdaten in Maschinensprache übersetzt...

Jetzt komme ich allerdings nicht mehr weiter, da ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von NC-Steuerungen habe!? - Hilfe!!!

WUNSCH-Zustand:
Am liebsten wäre mir ein Endgerät, das ich an die S7-Steuerung und den PC anschließe und das die beiden NC-Achsen (X-, Y-Achse), durch Anwahl eines Verfahrsatzes (hinterlegte DXF-Daten + Geschwindigkeit), verfährt. Wenn es gut funktionierende S7-Teile gibt, wäre das auch Ok. Die Anforderung beinhaltet auf jeden Fall das Einlesen und Umsetzen der DXF-files!

Bin für jede Idee, Rat und Tipp dankbar!

Es güßt der Kai...


----------



## Boxy (4 Februar 2013)

Also die Bosch/Rexroth Regler sind via SERCOS angeschlossen, daher die LWL!
Ist der Kommunikatiosnweg bei Bosch ...

Wenn nun ne Siemens zum Einsatz kommen soll/muss, würde ich mir eher Gedanken über ne NC wie entweder 840D PL oder SL oder 828D o.ä. machen ...
Alternativ wäre auch evtl. die S7-300 FMNC denkbar.
Da hier ja CAD / CAM zum einsatz kommen soll, vermute ich mal nicht das die Steuerung nur via SPS funktioniert!
Müssen Achsen interpolieren?

Zum Thema CAD / CAM solltest Du auch Gedanken machen und welche Steuerung diese unterstützt ...

Würde da einmal mir den Siemensberater kommen lassen und mit ihm das durchsprechen!

Falls die Siemenssteuerung nicht Zwangsläufig sein muss, würde ich mir mal die Kompakte MTX der 2'ten Generation von Rexroth anschauen!
Da könnte man dann sogar die meiste Pherepherie behalten und verwenden!


----------



## Kai Schulz (4 Februar 2013)

Hallo Boxy,

es ist klar, dass die NC-Steuerung nicht nur an der SPS hängt. Es wird ein spezielles Interfaceprogramm geben, das die CAD-Daten in NC-Daten wandelt. Diese NC-Daten sollen dann (irgendwie) vom WinCC-PC zur NC-Steuerung übertragen werden. Das Interfaceprogramm wird speziell für unsere Firma geschrieben; es gibt da jemanden der das kann. Wir nutzen soetwas schon bei einem Schneidlaser. Dessen NC-Steuerung/SPS ist aber leider auch von Bosch-Rexroth... Es soll auf jeden Fall eine Siemens-SPS zum Einsatz kommen; entweder mit Siemens-NC-Peripherie oder seperater NC-Steuerung für die beiden Achsen. Im Falle einer separaten NC-Steuerung darf das "Endgerät" auch von einem anderen Hersteller sein; die Anwahl der Verfahrsätze soll, in diesem Fall, aber trotzdem aus einer Siemens-SPS kommen (-> PB / E/A / Ethernet...).

Die von Dir genannten Siemens-Geräte werde ich mir morgen mal anschauen. Dankeschön dafür!

Selbstverständlich wird auch ein Siemens-Berater konsultiert. Die werben ja immer so energisch damit, dass sie ihre Kunden beim Engineering unterstützen können; schau´n wa ma... Ich möchte vorab aber schonmal ein paar Meinungen von Leuten wissen, die Erfahrungen mit Soetwas haben. Siemens-Berater sind wahrscheinlich, "naturgemäß" ein bisschen "befangen".

Was bedeutet "interpolieren". Werden da die Zwischen-Zielpositionen, aufgrund von Start- und Endpunkten berechnet? - Geht das nicht schon aus der CAD-Zeichnung hervor? - Wie gesagt, da wird es eine Software geben, die die CAD-Zeichnung in ein NC-Programm wandelt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## bike (4 Februar 2013)

Also FMNC ist nicht mehr als neu im Prgramm von BigS

Ob sich der Aufwand für eine NC rechnet kann ich nicht beurteilen.
So eine 810D mit PCU ist mal ebne so ungnau 15 t€ ohne eine zusätzliche Zeile Programm 

Eine Lösung mit einem 611U würde ich favorisieren.
Da muss noch geklärt werden was ihr an NC Funktionalität braucht.
Fahren können die Achsen nahzu alles, doch wegen Eingabe bzw Programmierunug Würde ich gnau nachdenken.


bike


----------



## lothar (5 Februar 2013)

Beitrag gelöscht​


----------



## Boxy (5 Februar 2013)

Wenn ich mir heute einmal z.B. SolidWorks betrachte und dann das AddOn SolidCam bzw so etwas wie EdgeCAM und mir dann meinen denn entsprechenden Postprozessor parametriere oder evtl. mitgeliefert bekomme, dann würde ich mir jedenfalls immer ne NC überlegen.

Z.B. ein Teil mit Radien und entprechenden Konturen, wird sehr schwer via SPS und sagen wir einmal PLC Achsen anzusteuern zu sein!
Schau dir doch einmal den Code den euere Anwendung erzeugt an und überlege wie Du das in die SPS zum steuern bringen möchtest!

Ich möchte hier auch nichts aufschwätzen o.ä, sondern Alternativen aufzeigen!
Daher erst einmal ein Pflichtenheft erstellen mit den Must have features und dann Steuerung auswählen ...


----------



## Kai Schulz (5 Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

@ Lothar:

Danke für die Erklärung zum Interpolieren. Ja die beiden Achsen, um die es geht tun dies; aber nur diese beiden. Der restlichen Achsen sind ausschließlich für den Transport der Werkstücke durch die Anlage zuständig und können problemlos mit einem SPS-Programm gesteuert werden. Die Programmierung von Hand- und Diagnosefunktionen sowie Interlocks zur Kollisionsvermeidung sehe ich, dei diesen "normalen" Servoachsen, als unproblematisch an.

Zu den Gründen des Umbaus ist folgendes zu sagen:
Wir haben bei uns im Werk 3 dieser Anlagen - alles Prototypen. Die Älteste ist von 1998. Die 2. Anlage ist ein etwas neuer; bei der sind wohl die Erkenntnisse aus der 1. Anlage eingeflossen. Die 3. Anlage hat ein etwas anderes Konzept, da z. B. ein Rundtisch verwendet wird. NC-technisch passiert da aber dasselbe. Bei Anlage 1 und 2 ist der Transport eher linear.
Beim Bau dieser Anlagen wurde damals sehr auf´s Geld geachtet und daher kam es zu dieser "low budget"-Lösung. Diese Aussage dazu kommt von dem Mechaniker, der diese Anlagen früher zusammengebaut hat; er arbeitet jetzt bei uns.
Die Firma, die diese Anlagen gebaut hatte ist mittlerweile bankrott, also nicht mehr verfügbar. Der Programmierer war ein Externer, betreibt zwar immer noch ein Ingenieurbüro in der Nähe, ist allerdings extrem unkooperativ. Telefonische Erreichbarkeit gleich Null; das ist ganz schlecht, da die Anlagen 24/7 laufen und das Geschrei bei Stillstand groß ist. Ich bin noch nicht mal in der Lage eine Profibusstörung in einer dieser Anlage zu lokalisieren, da ich mich überhaupt nicht mit der verwendeten Software auskenne. Es wurde (seitens des Ingenieurbüros) eine Schulung angeboten (Engineering, Fehlersuche, Bedienung), die ca. 20t€ kosten- und ca. 3 Wochen dauern sollte. Später wurde alles auf eine Schulung zur Fehlersuche (3 - 4 Tage) für ca. 6t€ zusammengestrichen (Geschäftsleitung). Die Kosten für den Umbau einer dieser Anlagen schätze ich grob auf ca. 60t€. Die PCs laufen mit NT; die NC-/SPS-/DP-Software ebenfalls (owt.)... Bei jedem neuen Artikel muss momentan ein NC-Verfahrprogramm vom besagten Ingeneurbüro gekauft werden, da ein Einlesen von DXF-files, aktuell (noch) nicht möglich ist. Wir befinden uns also in totaler Abhängigkeit von diesen Leuten und besitzen, auch aufgrund der mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommenen Technik, 3 regelrechte "Zeitbomben". Die Geschäftsleitung hat beschlossen, dass etwas passieren muss und ein Umbau auf Siemens ist die Lösung unserer Wahl. Wie schon gesagt: Die eigentliche NC-Steuerung muss nicht unbedingt von Siemens sein; die SPS aber definitiv schon!


@ all:

NC-Funktion:
Man stelle sich eine Auto-Zylinderkopfdichtung vor. Der Schweißlaser fährt die Konturen der Brennräume ab. Die sind (meistens) ungefähr kreisförmig; aber halt nur ungefähr! Sie können etwas Oval sein und manchmal gibt es kleine "Ausbeulungen". Die Bewegung wird von 2 Achsen (X, Y) ausgeführt, die interpolieren (-> ich kenne ein neues Wort!). Das Layout der Schweißnähte gibt es in Form von CAD-Zeichnungen (DXF-files). Wichtig ist auch die Geschwindigkeit der Bewegung, da sich aus dieser und der Pulszahl des Lasers (in Hertz), der Abstand der einzelnen Schweißpunkte zueinander ergibt. Der Abstand ist, aufgrund patentrechtlicher Gründe, extrem wichtig! Es muss zusätzlich möglich sein, einzelne Bewegungen variabel zu verzögern, da in gewissen Situationen gewartet werden muss, bis der Laserstrahl erzeugt ist und -bereit steht (im Millisekundenbereich). Habe auch mal was von "Außen-" und "Innenkonturen" gehört, die (zur Seite) verschoben werden, um die Breite der Schweißpunkte mit einzubeziehen; weiß aber nicht mehr, wie man das nennt...

Externe Geräte:
Die Anlage beinhaltet noch einen ABB-Roboter (Magazin), die 2 Laserquellen für´s Schweißen, 3 Hydraulische Pressen mit Pilz-Safety-SPS und ein Kamerasystem mit sep. Achssteuerung. Alle diese Geräte funktionieren autark und werden lediglich ausgelöst, bzw. ausgewertet. Sie sollen später via E/A- und DP-Kopplung an der Siemens-SPS hängen, dort bearbeitet- und ggf. (soweit wie möglich) auch im WinCC-PC visualisiert werden.

Transport (-Achsen):
Der Transport soll ebenfalls von der SPS "betrieben" werden, da eine NC-Funktionalität hier nicht notwendig ist.

WinCC-PC:
Visualisierung/Rezepturverwaltung - klar! Aber zusätzlich sollen die CAD-Daten hier eingelesen und in NC-Daten übersetzt werden (...kann, aber muss nicht in WinCC eingebunden sein; soll nur auf dem gleichen Rechner laufen). Wir werden eine Software anfertigen lassen, die CAD-Daten in das benötigte (z. Zt. noch unbekannte) Format wandeln kann. Dann sollen diese "Datensätze" vom PC zur NC-Steuerung gesendet werden. In der NC-Steuerung sollte idealerweise soetwas wie ein "Verfahrsatzspeicher" existieren, den man via Programmnummernanwahl (entweder direkt aus der SPS oder aus einem WinCC-Skript) bedienen kann, um verschiedene, hinterlegte Konturen abzufahren.

Abgesehen von der NC-Geschichte alles eher easy...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai Schulz (5 Februar 2013)

Hallo Boxy,

das Verfahren der NC-Achsen mit einem SPS-Programm zu realisieren, hmmm... Kann ich zwar bestimmt programmieren, will ich aber (genau so bestimmt!) nicht! - Das gäbe einen riesen Aufwand und ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher, ob man das Timing, der einzelnen Aktionen beim Verfahren, mit S7-bordeigenen-Mitteln überhaupt gut hinbekommt (die BR-Regler lassen sich z. B. nicht auf PN umbauen). Bin auf jeden Fall Fan einer NC-Lösung, für die 2 interpolierenden Achsen.

Wieso denkst Du ich würde Deine Ausführungen als "Aufschwätzen" bezeichnen? - Das ist doch der eigentliche Grund, warum ich hier frage...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Boxy (5 Februar 2013)

Weil Du dich irgendwie auf die Siemens SPS konzentrierst.
Die SPS ist bei der CNC eigentlich nur die Anpassteuerung, welche Hilfssignale ausführt.
So mal im groben gesagt! Nicht die SPS steuert den Ablauf oder die Achsen sondern die NC ...

Sicher kann in z.B. Fertigungslinien auch die SPS die Funktion des Koordinieres übernehmen, dann macht diese aber im Prinzip nur die Befehlsverteilung wie Starte Modul A und Modul C wenn Teil eingelegt!

Faktum ist, ne NC via Siemens (dort ist die SPS z.B. auch integriert) kommt halt mit neuen Regler usw. gut >10Td€ (828 oder kleine 840D) ...
Die NC kann die Regler dann nicht via Profibus so ansteuerun wie sie es eigentlich möchte. Dies ist z.B. ein Grund warum Siemens seinen eigenen Antriebsbus hat! D.h. um die Achsen via Siemens NC anzusteuern wird neu HW in Form von Antriebsregler (min. 2) benötigt!
Die anderen 4 welche evtl. nur als Hilfsachsen benötigt sind, könnten evtl. gehen. 
Allerdings kommt hier der Punkt der Koordination mit der NC ins Spiel! Warum dann nicht auch diese in der NC steuern? 
Eine 840D PL mit NCU 571.x kann glaube 2 Känale und 6 Achsen steuern ... 
Vorteil hier, selbe Antriebe und HW. Ansonsten hast Siemens Drive und Rexroth inside!


Wenn Ihr nun ne MTX (2G) von Bosch einsetzt, könntet ihr die Regler und Motoren weiterhin benutzen und spart einiges an Invest!
Die MTX ist auch nicht schlechter als ne Siemens. Gerade wenn ihr ja an ner anderen Maschine ebenfalls ne Bosch NC habt!
Da kommen Gedanken wie Ersatzteilhaltung usw. hinzu ...
Ebenfalls sind die Profibus Pherepherie von Beckhof und Bosch, nahezu das selbe 
Ach ja, die Firma Bosch bietet auch Umrüstungen von Anlagen an ... Angebot könnte man sich da auch einholen ...


Zum Thema DXF, wir setzen z.B. EdgeCAM ein, um die Bearbeitungsprogramme Werklstücken bzw. der einzelnen Werkzeuge zu erstellen.
Dies sind z.B. Werkstücke wie Pumpengehäuse, Blades, Turbogehäuse usw.
Du must nur einmal den Postprozessor einrichten und schon gehts und es kommt (normal) das fertige NC-Programm herraus!


----------



## Kai Schulz (5 Februar 2013)

Hallo Boxy,

es geschehen ja noch haufenweise andere Dinge in dieser Anlage. Auf die (vorher schon ausgestanzte) Dichtungslage werden Edelstahlringe aufgeschweißt. Diese Ringe werden (so nebenbei), auch in dieser Anlage hergestellt; daher die 3 Hydraulikpressen. Der Transport ist auch nicht so ganz ohne. All diese Ablaufprogramme können, aufgrund von Anlagenstörungen, gerne schon mal hängen... Dann ist es schön, wenn ein "gewöhnlicher" Elektriker, mit einem Programmiergerät, den Fehler finden kann; etwa so:

S7 hängt in Schrittkette 3, Schritt 25: "Warte auf NC-Achsen fertig" -> Aha, die NC-Steuerung hat ein Problem! - Wie geht´s den Servoreglern? usw...

Es ist schon wegen dem ganzen Drumherum sinnvoll eine SPS einzubauen, um die Anlage maintenancetechnich besser betreiben zu können als jetzt. Das ist ja auch die Vorgabe, die ich bekommen hatte. Die eigentliche Schweißstation ist zwar das Wichtigste an dieser Anlage, aber rein physikalisch nur ein kleiner Teil davon.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai Schulz (5 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

auf Anhieb gefällt mir die BR IndraMotion MTX micro schon ganz gut. Die integrierte SPS könnte man doch prima zum "Durchreichen" der Siemens-Steuersignale verwenden, denke ich. Das Ding hat einen ganzen Haufen E/A-Peripherie an Board, sodass die Kopplung recht einfach erscheint... Eventuell, falls nötig auch ein passendes BR-Panel, um die NC-Datensätze einzuspielen; es gibt aber noch eine ominöse Option "in Verbindung mit PC" (-> evtl. doch mit WinCC-Rechner).

Gibt es Meinungen dazu?

Gruß Kai


----------



## LowLevelMahn (5 Februar 2013)

*falls du dich für eine Sinumerik (also die Siemens CNC) entscheidest...*

du musst darauf Achten das die NC-Code Übertragung von deinem Systemaufbau auch getragen wird

es gibt z.B. keine S7 Schnittstelle zur CNC um NC-Code zu übertragen - nur so ein HMI-Übertrag-das-mal - das läuft alles über das *CNC-HMI* (eigener PC(PCU) oder in CNC embedded)
das ist nicht so einfach wie Bits/Bytes lesen/schreiben - und offen für andere Hersteller ist das auch nicht gerade


----------



## bike (5 Februar 2013)

Also wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, dann hast du einen realistischen Betrag eingeplant.
Meist wird ja wegen des Preises von einer CNC abgeraten.

Bei uns im Konzern werden auch Lasermaschinen gebaut.
Ich würde wie bei den Kisten eine 810D PL oder sl nehmen mit OP012 und PCU 50.

Dann hast du alles aus einer Hand und das System ist in sich schüssig und funktioniert gut.
Ich denke du bekommst besseren Support wenn du NC und PLC aus einer Hand bekommst und BigS ist eben in Deutschland der Platzthirsch.


bike


----------



## Boxy (5 Februar 2013)

Gebe bike schon recht, alles aus einer Hand ist ratsam!

Übrigens hat Bosch auch Schritketten, da Bosch ja auf S3 setzt und somit CodeSys ist ...
Ich kann aber absolut nicht verstehen warum man sich im Prinzip auf 2 SPS'en festsetzt ...
Sehe eigentlich keinen Grund dafür jetzt unbedingt ne S7 einzusetzen zu müssen? Die Bosch sind im Prinzip genau so gut wie Siemens!
Und das sage ich, der eigentlich viel lieber Siemens macht als Bosch ...



Kai Schulz schrieb:


> Hallo Boxy,
> 
> es geschehen ja noch haufenweise andere Dinge in dieser Anlage. Auf die  (vorher schon ausgestanzte) Dichtungslage werden Edelstahlringe  aufgeschweißt. Diese Ringe werden (so nebenbei), auch in dieser Anlage  hergestellt; daher die 3 Hydraulikpressen. Der Transport ist auch nicht  so ganz ohne. All diese Ablaufprogramme können, aufgrund von  Anlagenstörungen, gerne schon mal hängen... Dann ist es schön, wenn ein  "gewöhnlicher" Elektriker, mit einem Programmiergerät, den Fehler finden  kann; etwa so:
> 
> ...



Also es ist auch egal, ob du auf eine NC von Bosch (MTX) oder Siemens (8x0D) setzt, dort sind bei beiden jedesmal ein SPS in der NC dabei!
Du benötigst da keine eigene SPS ...

Also ich habe >15 Jahre Erfahrung und Praxis in der SW Entwicklung von Sondermaschinen, Rundtaktmaschinen und Monatageanlagen.
Das da nebenbei noch anderes passiert ist mir schon klar! Aber Du erleichterst es ihm auch nicht, wenn du zig verschiedene Hersteller und Dialekte da anwendest!
Aber ne NC via Schritkette steuern *ROFL*

Kann auch sein, das ich da zu einfach denke, weil ich meine Anlagen immer so konzeptioniert habe das auch der einfache Elektriker bei den Chinesen oder der Ex- Barkeeper in den USA es findet


----------

